# Bareboating in SXM - Tips on where to go and where NOT to go?



## fletchccc (Jul 7, 2009)

We will be sailing with a crew of ten (10) thirty year olds in March of 2010 in SXM.
In the surrounding waters, where should we and shouldn't we anchor?
We like swim up beach bars like Soggy Dollar and Ivan's in the BVI and owned the Willie T but aren't familiar with SXM area.
Any thoughts are appreciated.

We don't need HUGE clubs as we usually make our own fun, but like undeveloped anchorages with a beach bar or two.
THANKS!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Red Piano near the Pelican is a fun bar with music late into the night, Lady C's is just down from the bridge (Ducth) had fun there also.


----------



## fletchccc (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info.
Any ideas for neighboring islands and places on Anguilla, St. Barts, other islands?
THANKS.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

SXM is very different in mood, size and beaches from the BVI.

I very much liked anchoring outside of the lagoon, both in Marigot as well as a bit further north outside of Grande Case - where the best restaurants on the island are to be found. The north side has several anchorages and bays where access can be difficult, especially with a deep draft. If you like marinas there are many to choose from inside the lagoon and Oyster Pond on the north is nice (also where Sunsail is based, but has a difficult entrance).

Anguilla is for the very rich, checking in costs quite a bit of money. St. Barts is beautiful and a day sail over. Checking in is a breeze and at the Capitanerie they have a folder for the boats of all the major SXM charter companies to make checking in simple. The Isle Forchue (a bit open) and Columbier anchorages are very nice; I spent many nights in Columbier and loved it there. Saba is also an option if you don't mind running the risk of rocking & rolling in the swell at night.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

*go to saba if you can*

hi

we did one way antigua to st martin this past march/april via nevis, st kitts and saba. saba was a few hours from st martin.

saba was incredible. we are already planning a St Martin charter with a trip to Saba. Yes, you have to watch the winds and swell at the anchorage/mooring ball field (we picked up a ball - there were plenty considering how few boats visit, and anchoring did look a bit iffy), yes it was a bit rolly (but not too bad) and yes its not that developed with a bit of a dinghy ride to the dock at fort bay but thats all part of the charm. incredible cool island. only a few, but quite good restaurants. hiking. amazing scenery.

i'll definitely do a st martin charter with a trip over to saba again sometime soon.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

SXM -As most have said, a different animal. Simpson Bay has lots of bars & restaurants even on French side (back side of Marigot) but I would not swim in that water - more of a dinghy freeway to all your choices.

Just remembered - Orient Beach just north of Oyster Pond on the windward (east side)..........lots of beach bars/shacks, water is a little bumpy sometimes but you don't see boats anchored off the beach.......
there is a clothing optional attitude especially in one sections for an all over tan.........iL Pinel nearby is nice setting with a small anchorage
St Maarten/St Martin Beaches: Orient Bay, the famous clothing optional beach

Agree with Z on the rest of SXM.

Anguilla - I actually liked it a lot when I was there in '05. We only paid for entry because we stayed in road bay used our dinghy to visit other spots. It gets much more expensive if you have to buy cruising & marine park permits for other anchorages.
Plenty of bars & restaurants along the beach.......and yes, you can swim in this water. It's mellow & a great island vibe.
Anguilla Beaches: Road Bay | anguilla-guide.info

We just did St. Barths = great place to visit but did not see any beach bars like Jost BVI. We also did Nevis, St. Kitts, Statia & iL Fourchue
I'll comment on Saba only that it was on voyage plan but Moorings had 100% restriction on it........you could sign an insurance waiver = no coverage but we passed & just spent more time at other places. 
Statia was very rolly & the chance of Saba being vey rolly depending on conditions would be very high.
Don't worry too much - it will be fun

You did not say how long you were going for but SXM - ANG - St. B will give you plenty of oppt for all your activities.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

we were with Horizon (the Antigua outfit) who did not have any issue with Saba. i think its actually one of the safer places to go as there are few if any hazards to navigation, only a handful of other boats and the mooring balls are more than numerous enough and extremely well maintained.

on St Martin i have to say that Baie de Grand Case was our favourite as there was a real abundance of beach side restaurants and it was only a fraction as busy as Marigot Bay and Simpson Bay. agree Orient beach was fun to visit.

enjoy your trip


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Heineken Regatta is March 4-7 this year, a great time with parties all night. Anguila isn't too expensive if you only go for a day since you won't have to buy a cruising permit. We did it in Feb as a day trip from SXM and it was worth the sail over. Shoal Bay is a beautiful beach and you can get a cab from Road Bay.
Conditions at Saba and some of the other nearby islands are very weather dependent as many of the anchorages are exposed to swell depending on the direction of the wind. 
St. Barts is also just a short sail away, Gustavia is a nice town, but like all the French Islands a little more expensive. There is a good anchorage and mooring field at Anse Columbier, quite with some OK snorkling.
Pick up your supplies in Philipsburg on the Dutch side, Absolut was going for 2 bottles for $15 US and cigarettes were as low as $10 a carton for the major US brands. Also on SXM the buses are a very reasonable way to get around.


----------

